# CUSTOM WOODGRAIN AND TRIM RESTORATION



## dsgb

*Whats up peoples? Are you tired of searching interior pieces in junkyards while hoping to fine that one of a kind part that nobody else has ?? Well stop being tired, I think I have the solution. Check out my work and let me know what you think, PM me any questions you may have. I am based in Seattle Washington.


















































































*


----------



## dsgb

More Pics to come. Stay tuned.


----------



## dsgb




----------



## dsgb

Not limited to interior parts or just car parts , any surface that can be painted can be customized.


----------



## dsgb

ss camaro engine cover


----------



## dsgb

93 camaro side mirror


----------



## dsgb




----------



## dsgb




----------



## dsgb

1000s of styles .







gold burlwood


----------



## ricardo labrador

:thumbsup: nice work. water transfer?


----------



## dsgb

Yes sir


----------



## plague

Pm sent


----------



## MR.LAC

Nice work homie


----------



## Broly

:run:


----------



## dsgb

TTT


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

MR.LAC said:


> Nice work homie


x2


----------



## 1SEXY80

MORE PICS!!!!


----------



## dsgb

to the top


----------



## littlerascle59

Need something like this done for some of my Cutlass dash pieces



























According to my Oldsmobile dealer's book it's called Butterfly Walnut grain pattern.


----------



## dsgb

I can do it. PM me bro . How many pieces need to be done?


----------



## DKM ATX

Very nice


----------



## fool2

:yes:


----------



## dsgb

These are just a few of my favorite styles .


----------



## dsgb




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## dsgb




----------



## dsgb

Many flavors. Changing the base coat gives each film a different look, giving infinite possibilities. 
I can do camo stuff as well. Anything that can be painted and submerged in water can be customized.
Each piece is prepped,primed,wet sanded,painted,wet sanded, coated, then a UV resistant clear coat is applied and finally the part gets wet sanded for a 3rd time followed by a buff and polish.


----------



## dsgb

ttt


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

i like that :thumbsup:


----------



## Rubo_g

you bit me on this one,man - but not by much :biggrin: - I do *custom* water transfer, those pieces are for my kid's bike but it can go on anything - trims, rims, hubcaps...
Any image - yours, mine, anybody else's...
You can check out this one to see the what I do: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEYeKRn3r-g



























Let me know if you want to play...

Rubo
rubo.gevo at yahoo dot com


----------



## LT1Fleetwood

Can you do steering wheels? Thanks


----------



## NorthWestRider

I like that grey wood grain how much to do a caddy dash pieces and the door pull straps I am in washington


----------



## dsgb

LT1Fleetwood said:


> Can you do steering wheels? Thanks


If its a paintable surface yes.


----------



## dsgb

NorthWestRider said:


> I like that grey wood grain how much to do a caddy dash pieces and the door pull straps I am in washington


Is it a 90s or 80s? Coup or fleetwood


----------



## NorthWestRider

dsgb said:


> Is it a 90s or 80s? Coup or fleetwood


Its a fleet 2 door but wit 90s dash and 90s door pulls


----------



## dsgb

Pm sent


----------



## dsgb

You can also reach me at [email protected]


----------



## dsgb

This is not stickers or vinyl, its done using the same process that is used on all factory OEM trim, it can be performed on any paintable surface. It will hold up to anything paint can, because its done with paint . Each part done gets 1. prepped 2.primered 3. wetsanded 4. painted 5. wet sanded 6. coated with the selected patern 7. clear coated 8. wet sanded 1000-2000 grit 9. buffed and polished with compound x 2 for a ultra slick surface. I am pretty resonable with the way I charge for the work ,considering the time and cost of materials and I am even OPEN TO THE IDEA OF TRADES (SUM) in exchange for my work, beacause I know its rough times for most of us. So if anyone is interested in getting work done or even if you just have questions feel free to PM me on here or email me @ [email protected] or TEXTing me( key word---- TEXT lol) @ 425 314 1240 . I am eventually gonna make a facebook page or sumthin, but I suck at marketing and web design. Hit me up


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## DeeLoc

I'm going to look for some donor pieces for my towncar. I'm really interested in getting some pieces done. I want to match a particular wood though.


----------



## dsgb

DeeLoc said:


> I'm going to look for some donor pieces for my towncar. I'm really interested in getting some pieces done. I want to match a particular wood though.


Matching existing wood grain depends on the style they used at the factory, I'm sure I could find one that comes close . But if you wanted every thing to match and be one of a kind, I would just re-do all the parts together. I can hook you up. Pm me some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## dsgb

41bowtie said:


> View attachment 545978
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 545979
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 545980


Sweet ride. I can do the dash, no problem


----------



## DeeLoc

I don't want to match my original pieces. They are in good condition, I do want to match a particular wood. Koa wood to be exact.https://www.google.com/search?q=koa...pw.r_qf.&fp=813383ed0d0dc328&biw=1280&bih=627


Those pics are ok, it has a crazy glow if you see it in person...We'll talk some more.


----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## dsgb

DeeLoc said:


> I don't want to match my original pieces. They are in good condition, I do want to match a particular wood. Koa wood to be exact.https://www.google.com/search?q=koa...pw.r_qf.&fp=813383ed0d0dc328&biw=1280&bih=627
> 
> 
> Those pics are ok, it has a crazy glow if you see it in person...We'll talk some more.


I have that style of wood, whenever you ready to get it done up ,let me know


----------



## dsgb

TTT Now on Facebook at Anti-Social Hydrographics


----------



## dsgb

ttt


----------



## dsgb

Tat


----------



## kasem1963

wut up derrick,


----------



## ruhatin

*67 lemans dash*

I have an aftermarket dash for a 67 lemans, Im trying to match the woodgrain to the original. Whats would be the turnaroundand price tag for something like this?


----------



## dsgb

A week , no prob


----------



## ruhatin

dsgb said:


> A week , no prob


Ok can u send me shipping info I'm trying to knock it out while I'm doing my wiring


----------



## dsgb

kasem1963 said:


> wut up derrick,


Whats up neighbor.


----------



## dsgb

ruhatin said:


> Ok can u send me shipping info I'm trying to knock it out while I'm doing my wiring


Pm sent, :thumbsup:


----------



## dsgb

ruhatin said:


> I have an aftermarket dash for a 67 lemans, Im trying to match the woodgrain to the original. Whats would be the turnaroundand price tag for something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 552805
> 
> 
> View attachment 552806


I can hook up the steering wheel too if you want.


----------



## ruhatin

Ok, it's probaly going to be the dash not sure if I want to change the console yet


----------



## dsgb

TTT


----------



## dsgb

TTT


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

:thumbsup:nice work


----------



## KINGNOS

*Woodgrain Resto*



















How much to restore all of the Cutlass parts shown above in the classic Nardi wood finish?


----------



## lowlife_passion82

was up bro...hey i have a 84 cadillac fleetwood brogham car is gettin painted blue n i also want to go wit blue in my interior how much would u charge me for my woodgrain sumthing nice bro...dis my number706)913-3873


----------



## 2-Face '64

Is there a website where I can see all the finishes (styles) available?


----------



## Lowrider19

Bump.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

TTT If you're still doing this kinda work and one of the members can stand behind it, I've got business for you right now PM me for my number


----------



## dsgb

Been off layitlow for a minute, facebook page and website in the works. Pm me if you got questions or want an estimate.


----------



## dsgb

Hit me up on Facebook at Anti Social Hydrographic (caps sensitive).


----------



## dsgb

TTT new link https://www.facebook.com/AntiSocialHydrographics


----------

